# Running Freebsd on PS4 using live cdrom/dvd



## Spartrekus (May 10, 2018)

Hello

would you eventually know a method for running Freebsd on PS4 using live cdrom/dvd

herewith for Linux http://wololo.net/2018/01/01/can-now-run-linux-ps4-4-05/

best regards
S.p.


----------



## Spartrekus (May 12, 2018)

Step 1 for hacking the ps4:
https://cturt.github.io/ps4.html

PS4 Webkit Playground:
https://www.extreme-modding.de/PS4/1.76/Playground/index.html

Gives steam on PS4


----------



## michael_hackson (May 13, 2018)

Don't think FreeBSD has compatibility made for PS4 yet, you should keep up checking the ppc development:
https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/ppc.html

You can try contact the project leader and see if he is aware of linux for PS4, wouldn't be surprised that he would.

Although: *"05 January, 2011*: Support for the Sony Playstation 3 has been committed to SVN." 

Fully doable on an PS3 of older model, check the models' list:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3_models

Have not tried this myself, yet, but have a fancy PS3 of 40 gig awaiting for this project.


----------



## unitrunker (May 13, 2018)

The link Spartrekus provides states PS4 is AMD x64, not PPC.


```
Background information about the PS4

As you probably know the PS4 features a custom AMD x86-64 CPU (8 cores), and there are loads of research available for this CPU
```


----------



## Spartrekus (May 13, 2018)

Since PS4 uses BSD, the cool "thank you" from SONY would be at least to give liberty to run FreeBSD on it.


----------



## michael_hackson (May 13, 2018)

Spartrekus said:


> Since PS4 uses BSD, the cool "thank you" from SONY would be at least to give liberty to run FreeBSD on it.



Haha would be nice to see that coming. x)


----------



## Spartrekus (May 13, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> Haha would be nice to see that coming. x)



Would be nice indeed. Sony could support bit more open source software.


----------

